# Old School Period Correct Install 1997



## HD_Goofnut (May 2, 2017)

*Old School Period Correct Install 1997 - Help Needed Please*

Hi guys.

I have just managed to pick up a 1997 Toyota Supra Twin Turbo and I would like to do a period correct SQ install using everything that was available from around that year. 

I'm looking for;

Headunit/CD player
4 Channel Amp
Passive 3 Ways
Mono Amp 
10" Subwoofer

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks for taking the time to read this


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

So, it really depends on what your goals are, but here would be a few pieces I would look for:

Sony CDX-C90 - came out in 97 or 98. Couple that with the XDP-4000 and you can run a fully digital DSP with toslink in, which will allow you to use modern sources like your phone or ipod.

There are WAY too many 4ch amps from that era that would work. Find something that is reasonably priced that you like and go with it.

Mono amp: MMats class d amps came out around 96 or 97, which means you can take some of the load off the electrical system and run with 600-1200 watts. 

Speakers: MB Quart were one of the top line speakers of the time, especially if you are looking to stay passive (though, with DSP, you could run active and enjoy time alignment/parametric eq/steep xover slopes...).

Sub: IDQ10? SoundStream Exact 10? Depends on how much output you are looking for. Also, what type of box are you going to build. Subs of this vintage will be hungry for airspace (unless you find some of the old Kicker Solobarics), so plan accordingly.


----------



## HD_Goofnut (May 2, 2017)

Goals are purely SQ, I am quite happy forgoing the bells and whistles. I'm not concerned with being able to use a phone or iPod.

To be honest where the headunit is concerned sticking with a simple CD player would be perfect. 

SQ is a must so anything top end from around that era is fine, I am happy to pay a little more if needs to be to be able to get nice kit.

I quite liked the Phoenix Gold stuff but think the M range was before '97 iirc.

Sub wise, 10" and 600W or there about is more than enough for what I would like. I am going to make a sealed box as I don't like the sound from ported ones.

Thanks for the reply, gives me something to look for on eBay!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

alpine 7909 or eclipse 
PPI art series amps a600 for sub and a404.2 for front.
quart 3 ways
JL 10w3 or IDQ 10 or eclipse aluminum.


----------



## HD_Goofnut (May 2, 2017)

miniSQ said:


> alpine 7909 or eclipse
> PPI art series amps a600 for sub and a404.2 for front.
> quart 3 ways
> JL 10w3 or IDQ 10 or eclipse aluminum.


Do you happen to know the model numbers for the Eclipse headunit and subwoofer?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

HD_Goofnut said:


> Do you happen to know the model numbers for the Eclipse headunit and subwoofer?


i was partial to the ecd 413 or 414 cd players...and i think the sub was the 8810.


----------



## HD_Goofnut (May 2, 2017)

miniSQ said:


> i was partial to the ecd 413 or 414 cd players...and i think the sub was the 8810.


It's looking like eBay is out, I guess the 90's kit is going through a revival 

Does anyone know if the were any nice SQ Nakamichi, Denton, Rockford/Denford or Clarion headunits around then?

Loving the info and input so far guys, please keep in coming


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

HD_Goofnut said:


> Does anyone know if the were any nice SQ Nakamichi, *Denon* or Clarion headunits around then?


My Denon DCT 1000R was made in April 1997... great deck!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

HD_Goofnut said:


> It's looking like eBay is out, I guess the 90's kit is going through a revival
> 
> Does anyone know if the were any nice SQ Nakamichi, Denon or Clarion headunits around then?
> 
> Loving the info and input so far guys, please keep in coming


i forgot about clarion...yes i also owned a sweet clarion deck back then...look for a drz9255.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Blu said:


> My Denon DCT 1000R was made in April 1997... great deck!


I have the 950r. Love it! Denon FTW!


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

It would be sweet to run: 

Clarion drz9255
Boston acoustic 3 way
Kicker solo baric 10
Soundstream class A amps
Maybe throw in some analog audio control x/overs and eq and go active.


----------



## HD_Goofnut (May 2, 2017)

I though the Clarion unit for that era was the DRX9255


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

miniSQ said:


> i was partial to the ecd 413 or 414 cd players...and i think the sub was the 8810.


The ecd was 1990 - 1995. The aluminum stuff came out in 99. I think.
The 5301 is a great CD player and it's from around that year.
The 5341 is definitely from that year.

The ECD series is the best line they made but it is from a little earlier than you requested.


----------



## HD_Goofnut (May 2, 2017)

Is there any other place other than eBay where I can find old school gear?


----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a 'few' bits if you can be more specific


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Audiomobile MASS series sub...destroyed everything in that era in SQ and displacement. You'll never find a 10...12's can be found.

MTX Thunder amps were awesome...Phoenix GOLD ZX were fantastic.

Kenwood XXV head unit.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

We have new XTANT (2) 603`s and (1) 604 in the box. We also have PPI Art series amps that are new in the box. 

They are all for sale. If you are interested in any of them call us at Hybrid Audio.


----------



## dawaro (Jul 22, 2015)

The time frame you are looking at had several good amps out at the time. Others that haven't been mentioned are the Rockford Fosgate DSM, Kicker ZX, Zapco Studio, Lanzar Opti-Drive.

As far as head-units I think the Pioneer ODR system was from that error. Closest thing you are going to find to a DSP back then. The other processor that a lot of us were using was the Rockford Symmetry EPX 2.

For subs it is hard to beat an Image Dynamics IDW15...

Here is a site that has a lot of installs from various magazines posted where you can get some ideas...My truck is on there and it was a 1997.

Classic Builds


----------



## HD_Goofnut (May 2, 2017)

estione said:


> I have a 'few' bits if you can be more specific


I can't be more specific as I don't know what you have


----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

HD_Goofnut said:


> I can't be more specific as I don't know what you have


Probably not enough bandwith on here for me to list everything lol,

Mtx thunder amp's and xovers, PG xs amp's and xovers, kicker solobarics, MB quart subs, to name just a few bits


----------



## HD_Goofnut (May 2, 2017)

estione said:


> Probably not enough bandwith on here for me to list everything lol,
> 
> Mtx thunder amp's and xovers, PG xs amp's and xovers, kicker solobarics, MB quart subs, to name just a few bits


Do you have any 3 way components?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Theslaking said:


> The ecd was 1990 - 1995. The aluminum stuff came out in 99. I think.
> The 5301 is a great CD player and it's from around that year.
> The 5341 is definitely from that year.
> 
> The ECD series is the best line they made but it is from a little earlier than you requested.


yes but still was being used in 97


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

HD_Goofnut said:


> Do you happen to know the model numbers for the Eclipse headunit and subwoofer?


I am pretty sure (not absolutely sure) that the Eclipse 5303R came out in 1997.


----------



## delerium168 (May 13, 2007)

How About Pioneer DEX-P88 or P99 and Pioneer DEQ-7600 DSP
They came out around 96-97

sub: 10W6 version 1 (1993-2005) with 03-05 being AE version

4 chnl amp..Orion XTR475 (1996/1997) or PPI PC Series Charcoal gray (1997-1999)


----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

HD_Goofnut said:


> Do you have any 3 way components?


Yep but let me check the age first


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

I would run;
Alpine HU
Boston Pro 3-Way (a close 2nd would be Focal Utopia's)
JL 10W6 (personally I would run 3, in one of their ISO plates, but that's just me) 2nd choice would be a SoloBaric
And PPI Powerclass amps. Muffler Power Baby! Chrome or graphite would depend on your color scheme/tastes.


----------



## HD_Goofnut (May 2, 2017)

I'm having trouble tracking down a headunit so have been thinking I might need to hunt for something a little more modern but with a less modern look and still providing good SQ.

If moving away from a 97 era headunit what do you guys think about; 

Sound Monitor 400x or 450x? I have only seen pictures and can seem to find any specs but they do appear to have a bit of a following.

Denon DCT-1 in Black? These seem to be as rare a rocking horse poop in this colour.


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

HD_Goofnut said:


> I'm having trouble tracking down a headunit so have been thinking I might need to hunt for something a little more modern but with a less modern look and still providing good SQ.
> 
> If moving away from a 97 era headunit what do you guys think about;
> 
> ...



Seeing that you are in the UK, this may not happen, but, I found this on Craigslist. He's only asking $95 U.S. and you get the Eclipse 5303R head unit, 6-disc CD changer, and the Eclipse Hide Away EQ/DSP sound processer 2301. That's a minimalist DSP by today's standards, but still... Doubtful he will want to ship it to the UK, but you never know until you ask. Even if he charged $100 U.S. to ship, it would still be worth it.

Pictures show it to be in mint shape. Here is the linnk:

https://twintiers.craigslist.org/ele/6056010004.html


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Honestly the 2301 isn't a DSP at all by today's standards. All it has is room setting. Cathedral, concert hall, etc.

You could have Denon re-anodized in black. Wouldn't be that expensive if you took apart the face. Just have someone scan it for re-sending. Probably only cost a couple hundred.


----------



## HD_Goofnut (May 2, 2017)

dsw1204 said:


> Seeing that you are in the UK, this may not happen, but, I found this on Craigslist. He's only asking $95 U.S. and you get the Eclipse 5303R head unit, 6-disc CD changer, and the Eclipse Hide Away EQ/DSP sound processer 2301. That's a minimalist DSP by today's standards, but still... Doubtful he will want to ship it to the UK, but you never know until you ask. Even if he charged $100 U.S. to ship, it would still be worth it.
> 
> Pictures show it to be in mint shape. Here is the linnk:
> 
> https://twintiers.craigslist.org/ele/6056010004.html


Thanks, i'll contact them and see what they say.



Theslaking said:


> Honestly the 2301 isn't a DSP at all by today's standards. All it has is room setting. Cathedral, concert hall, etc.
> 
> You could have Denon re-anodized in black. Wouldn't be that expensive if you took apart the face. Just have someone scan it for re-sending. Probably only cost a couple hundred.


So the Denon sounds better than the Sound Monitor?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

HD_Goofnut said:


> So the Denon sounds better than the Sound Monitor?


Yes. I know both and even have one of them installed now. The Sound Monitor stuff is super picky about what CDR'S they play as well.

As for cheap it's pretty easy to find old Eclipse and Alpine HU's from then. Most of what both companies put out then were quality HU's.


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

Theslaking said:


> Honestly the 2301 isn't a DSP at all by today's standards. All it has is room setting. Cathedral, concert hall, etc.
> 
> You could have Denon re-anodized in black. Wouldn't be that expensive if you took apart the face. Just have someone scan it for re-sending. Probably only cost a couple hundred.


Yeah, I now the 2301 isn't really a DSP as compared to today's DSPs. But, it's from that era and the OP is looking for that stuff, apparently. It's doubtful the Craigslist seller will want to sell the 5303r and the changer w/o selling the 2301. It would probably be near impossible to sell the 2301 on it's own. And, for $95 (for the whole package)...that's a steal! $95 for the 5303R is a pretty good deal just by itself. Hell, I've thought about contacting the seller for it, but won't now because I gave the OP all the info and I'd be a real douchbag if I bought it out from underneath him. It's quite likely the seller won't want to ship it, anyhow...to anyplace, and especially overseas. The pics do show it to be in immaculate condition.


----------



## cmoney (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm doing the same thing in my 1992 Lexus SC300. I found a pair of Soundstream SS12r "velvet hammers" subwoofers. I got the deck I had stolen from me way back then... a Pioneer DEH-p825r. I plan on using Soundstream reference amps. Currently fabricating a box into the spare tire wheel well in a false floor kinda set up. So far the deck is in and I had the subs running in an old box. It was great.


----------



## zinophile (May 23, 2011)

My Denon DCT-A1 for sale. Made around 2000-2001. Top of the series just before the DCT-Z1/DCT-100/DCT-1. Just putting it out there. Do you need the optical output of the DCT-1?

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/338370-fs-denon-dct-a1-black-face.html


----------



## HD_Goofnut (May 2, 2017)

dsw1204 said:


> Yeah, I now the 2301 isn't really a DSP as compared to today's DSPs. But, it's from that era and the OP is looking for that stuff, apparently. It's doubtful the Craigslist seller will want to sell the 5303r and the changer w/o selling the 2301. It would probably be near impossible to sell the 2301 on it's own. And, for $95 (for the whole package)...that's a steal! $95 for the 5303R is a pretty good deal just by itself. Hell, I've thought about contacting the seller for it, but won't now because I gave the OP all the info and I'd be a real douchbag if I bought it out from underneath him. It's quite likely the seller won't want to ship it, anyhow...to anyplace, and especially overseas. The pics do show it to be in immaculate condition.


I sent the seller a message when you posted up a link, I haven't heard back as yet. Hopefully this weekend, they might think it's some sort of scam. If you want to pick up if they don't reply feel free 



cmoney said:


> I'm doing the same thing in my 1992 Lexus SC300. I found a pair of Soundstream SS12r "velvet hammers" subwoofers. I got the deck I had stolen from me way back then... a Pioneer DEH-p825r. I plan on using Soundstream reference amps. Currently fabricating a box into the spare tire wheel well in a false floor kinda set up. So far the deck is in and I had the subs running in an old box. It was great.


Sounds similar to what I have planned 



zinophile said:


> My Denon DCT-A1 for sale. Made around 2000-2001. Top of the series just before the DCT-Z1/DCT-100/DCT-1. Just putting it out there. Do you need the optical output of the DCT-1?
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/338370-fs-denon-dct-a1-black-face.html


Arrgh!! Stop tempting me  Another member on here has offered me a Sound Monitor CDT-400X. I'd need to mod this but I do like the look.

Why can't the Blue be changed on your Denon?


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

miniSQ said:


> alpine 7909 or eclipse
> PPI art series amps a600 for sub and a404.2 for front.
> quart 3 ways
> JL 10w3 or IDQ 10 or eclipse aluminum.


This was a very typical setup in the mid to late 90's, but in 97 the W3s were not out yet. I would suggest the original version 10w6. A great sounding sub!


----------

